# [SOLVED] cdrdao - 'SigC' - nie mozna zadeklarowac

## nostromo2

Witam, znow mam problem i znow nie potrafie go rozwiazac ;/ Otoz powalil mnie cdrdao :

```

keyring-1 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0   -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fno-inline -c -o xcdrdao.o xcdrdao.cc

xcdrdao.cc: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:

xcdrdao.cc:139: error: ‘SigC’ has not been declared

make[3]: *** [xcdrdao.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2410:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "could not compile"

 *  The die message:

 *   could not compile

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Ktos mial problem zaznaczam podobny i pomoglo mu instalowanie linux-headers w wersji 2.4.

Czy da sie to jakos inaczej zalatwic ? Prosze o pomoc  :Smile: 

System mam x86_64 na procesorze Intel T5500

----------

## SlashBeast

Zbuduj cdrdao gcc starszym od 4.3.

----------

## nostromo2

 :Very Happy:  mam gcc w wersji

```

 Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SlashBeast

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212530

----------

## nostromo2

Kolega jak zawsze na posterunku   :Very Happy:   Szukalem i zle szukalem jak widac   :Rolling Eyes:   SOLVED  :Smile: 

----------

